# My Ogre Kingdom Army



## Apoca6

ok, so here is my ogre army.


















The lighting in my house is soooooooo poor that i will have to retake pics at the weekend when i have natural light to make my life easier, ill also do some closer pics too.

doesn't look alot but there is a fair amount of points there.

Have only played them 3 or 4 times and lost every game :laugh: and am currently looking for opponents near me as i haven't played in over a year (nearly 2!).

Still tonnes of gnobblars in various bits boxes that are left to paint and a lot of ogres need finishing touches but overall they are a nice table top quality army (in my opinion anyway).


----------



## neilbatte

It looks like a really nice OK army and its nice to see some of the less favoured stuff in it.
I have 3 ogre armies and have yet to leave an ogre unconverted though its like a compulsion but I can still appreciate a standard build.


----------



## Baalirock

Well, from what I can tell, it certainly looks impressive! Looking foward to seeing some of your close-up shots. OK's make for some great looking pieces when all painted and ranked up like that.


----------



## Apoca6

a fair few have conversion, not that you could tell from these pics! 

I have a gnoblar converted to look like the hunter and even has a dog a his sabre tusk :laugh:

my butcher has a nice shotgun Boomstick too, will take better pics at the weekend.

:threaten: stupid house lighting :angry:


----------



## neilbatte

I wasn't saying its bad that you didn't convert as much as me (no one is that mad) I quite like the normal Ogre look. 
I have 3 ogre armies the first is converted as dogs of war every single ogre unit is themed and every Ogre has been completely changed (from Empire, Dwarf and I even had a lizardman themed ogre but I gave that to GW a few years ago for their gamesday pitfight game)
My other finished Ogre army is made of mutated chaos ogres and every model except the gnoblars are conveted. 
The third army will be a Chaos Dwarf themed gunline army but is not converted yet.
I also have loads of Ogre/Ogryn servitors in my fully converted ad mech army so as you can see I have Ogre converting disorder ocd for short.


----------



## Apoca6

Hehe, didn't take it as bad so no worries! 

Just don't like the blob photos i have put up, but wanted to get something posted.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein

i have a secret love for ogres, although i think GW needs to give them big big boosts to actually make them competitive again (like a all round immunity to psychology, how does a ogre get off being scared of anything?) the panic test rule is the death of any ogre army. the flavour of the army is way kewl and i have to say i carry a deep need to buy ogres and convert them all to look like shrek  just for shits and giggles!


----------



## newsun

I think OK need more T5 S5 troops. They are huge fricken ogres!


----------



## neilbatte

I agree with the toughness 5 thing the fact that an ogre has the same toughness as an orc is a joke. their weaponskill is handicap enough to make it fair.


----------



## Apoca6

My big mean Ogres tend to run away alot, had my unit of iron guts run from gobbos! uke:


----------



## Apoca6

still not fantastic pictures, alot came out blurred and are not include  so i will have to dig out my light box later and have a play about with that to try and get some better pics :threaten:









































































will try and get better pics done! too cold for me to go outside :grin:


----------



## smfanboy

love those maneaters


----------



## dark angel

Orges have always been my favourite Fantasy army bar Lizardmen so this makes me happy


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

What??!! An unconverted giant? :laugh: Oh well, the maneaters look nicely painted. I haven't seen the girl in a while, I thought they stopped making her. I'm, just happy you didn't do the 'bloody hands' thing from the codex. And the blue sabretusks are nice too.


----------

